# hi to all



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

hi, just wondering if anyone out there can help, i am in the uk and ive noticed a few folks on here are also from the uk, does anyone know anything about the maudsley hospital in london, i sent them a email asking for some info on dp and i have just recieved through the post a very big questionare :shock: and also they said if i can get a referall from my doctor they will see me there for a assessment, has anyone been for one and what does it involve, my therapist told me i should,nt build my hopes up to much and that they will probably only talk to me and not offer any meds, and that the visit will only be for research reasons for them to gain info from patients so they can study it, thanks manda


----------



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi mandshere, I'm also considering the Maudsley, I only discovered it by chance on the web yesterday. I'd be grateful if you let me know how you get on etc. Infact any information would be gratefully recieved. Good luck !


----------

